# Newbie



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi there
DH and me have been ttc for 15mths.  Have had SA (High count, but lowish motility, but due to law of averages, Dr's not too worried) and blood tests - they have shown me as having low progesterone, so am probably not ovulating.  To be honest, I've tried to keep calm about it all (OK, had some moments when friends have become pg and then had their babies) but we now have our first appt at the clinic on 27th of this month and it's all beginning to hit me.  Have begun to look up treatments and I never knew there was so much that the clinics could do - what a minefield!!  A bit bemused by it all, but hopefully being here will help me through.  

Hope to get to know you all in the future. 

Claire


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Welcome to ff I am sure that you will find that this site becomes your best friend over the past couple of months I know I have.  I do not know how I would have gotten through everything if it were not for the wonderful supportive people I have met here.

Good luck for the 27th, keep us posted.

Lol

Fin


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi claire

welcome to ff

its so scary starting out on the if rollercoaster hun, but dont worry all your new ff will be here to help you along the way. so if you ever fancy a natter the chatroom is a great place to go everyone is so friendly and it really helps to talk sometimes.

good luck for the 27th hun

luv pam xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hiya Claire,

You have certainly come to the right place!! Welcome to ff. Wishing you lots of luck for future treatment,

L xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to ff Claire.

This is such a fab site. The support you'll get on here is fantastic. There is always someone to answer your questions and ready to share their experiences with you. 

Good luck for the 27th

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Claire

Welcome to ff hun wishing  you all the best for your appointment hope your dream comes true soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Welcome to FF.

The waiting for your 1st appt is always the worst. Once you have had that, things will be a lot clearer. We have only just had our 1st appt on Wednesday but the good news is that things are now starting to move along nicely.

Wishing you lots of luck for 27th. It'll be here before you know it!

Nat xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Claire,

A warm welcome to FF!

Wishing you luck on the 27th.

Laine x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

hi there I am new to  this site and I have not got an idea how to use it, but i am 34, and have just recently found out that I am borderline ovulating, 24.2 does anyone know what this means, also they said that my lining is to thin and would not be able to hold an implant......I am feeling so so bad that i don't know what to think, what this all means, will I be able to concieve....please if anybody has any advice or knowledge that they can share I would really appreciate it...  
PS how do I get on the chat lines?


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Ms D

Welcome to ff hun sorry i cant help with your ? to get into chat go to main page and clic on chat you will need your password you use to get on this goodluck hun someone will be able to answer your ? hun sorry i cant hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Claire
Hello & welcome to this fabulous site.
Wishing you all the best for your appt on the 27th.
Chick


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hello claire
this site will be very helpful with any questions you have.everyone on here are all very nice and friendly.lots of love and luck for the 27th.
all my love
jane1.xxxxx


----------

